# Wearing e-collar (not a Hav)



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Since we've talked about the e-collars a couple of times lately...

We have a 12-year old indoor cat, who likes to sneak out once or twice a year. Everytime he sneaks out, he manages to get beat up by the local feral cat community (or a couple of the guardian tom cats) that think they own the 'hood. Our last spat turned into a $700+ vet visit and a requirement that he travel with us to a DOG show in the motorhome so I could keep an eye on him, change his bandages, and apply ointment. Does he learn? No. Grrrrr. You'd think that the requirement of going to a dog show _and _traveling in the motorhome would have been punishment enough.

Sure enough, last week our cat, who refuses to learn, snuck out and came home with a cut on his head. I cleaned it and applied a healing antibiotic salve. The wound is getting worse because he keeps trying to "clean" it himself and then scratches it when it starts to itch. Then... I remembered we had an e-collar that would fit him! Aha!

He's not very happy with me right now.

He refused to look at me when I took the second picture. It seems to say, "If I don't look at you, will you go away?"

Poor guy. I just hope it heals now.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness. Poor kitty. It's just so undignified for a cat to wear such a thing <grin>.....of course, they don't realize its for their own good! I hope he heals up quickly. He's cute. What's his name?

Susan


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Man that sucks....poor little feline....I'm not a big "Cat Guy" but even I can find some sympathy for the poor little kitty. It must have been quite a scrap to require that kind of Medical Attention. I hope that he's feeling better soon.....:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It's pretty bad. It is an open wound about the size of a quarter just to the right of his right eye. He gets very tense and aggrevated if you touch his head, and rightfully so, but he doesn't mind me applying the ointment to the wound. I didn't want to take any photos of the wound itself because it is pretty gross looking.

Susan, that is Simba. He was named the same year The Lion King came out.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Ouuuuch.....Man that's gotta suck for the poor guy...... That may take some time to heal up....quite some time. I hope the Ointment is powerful enough to eliminate and infrection if it happens to set in but you are probably keeping the wound very clean so I can't see that happenning.....:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a beautiful kitty. Hope he heals quickly. My vet calls the e-collar "the cone of shame" , LOL.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just realized that when I used the word "open", it probably sounds like something that would need sutures, but that isn't what I meant. It's more like an abrasion (like a rug burn). He's laying on the floor next to me right now, purring away. Tinky's on the other side of me snoozing. He must not be feeling too bad right now to be purring.

You know how they say cats have nine lives? I think this guy is on #12 or 13 now. He's gotten into so many crazy situations. When he was young, he snuck out and was gone for three days. We found out he hadn't really run away. Somehow he had climbed on top of one of our cars and gotten up into the attic and couldn't get out on his own. Stinker!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy, that's a very appropriate nickname for it!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

poor little Kitty. I bet though that your pups are happy too that she is wearing that collar. Looks to me that she might keep your Havs in line and that the collar may set her back a few ranks at least for a while. cone of shame is a very good description.... tee hee


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kimberly, your kitty looks just like my childhood cat "Ginger" who lives for 19 years!!!! I think that the dogs seem to take the collars in stride better than the cats!! Hope he is better soon and can get out of that thing!!
Laurie


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

"Cone of Shame" - How appropriate!

Hope he feels better soon


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Your Hav's must be wondering what the heck that thing is on your kitty's head????:suspicious: Cone Of Shame....ound: Sounds like what they put on your head when your a bad kid in school like a dunce cap....LOL

Derek


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Simba has gorgeous green eyes. Maybe he'll associate the "collar of shame" with his sneaking out. Getting beat up in a fight definitely doesn't work. We used to have an indoor grumpy old Persian, who was my daughter's cat (her Aunt gave it to her for her 16th birthday). Needless to say, we inherited him when she went off to college, and he became my cat. He was totally alpha over both my prior Havanese and my daughter's Westie that she eventually got. Those dogs knew better than to mess with him. I used to love the scowl he'd make. Cats let you know when they're not happy!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kimberly,

Poor Simba!! He doesn't look too happy in that photo. Great though that you had a collar that fits him - he is about the size of a Havanese! 

Hope he is better soon!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly,

We had a cat who managed to get herself into many "situations" and she, too, had to wear the "cone of shame" as a result of some of them. She was so funny when she had it on, she'd just stand in one spot w/her head hanging down for the longest time. She definitely appeared to be shameful. :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The dogs love Simba, but the feeling is not mutual, so he's a little more grumpy since he's wearing the cone. Tinky keeps coming up really close and sniffing him and he isn't fully aware because his peripheral vision is blocked by the collar.

Leslie, Simba loves to lay on our piano bench for his daily naps and will get up in the bay window to look out and keep guard, but he's been laying flat in the bay window soaking up the sun with that hideous collar on. I think I'm going to go out front and get a picture because he never does it normally. I think his equivalent to hanging his head down is to just sprawl out somewhere and sleep the day away.

Jane, he's definitely the size of a Havanese! His neck is a bit smaller, but his body is larger. He's a huge boy.

Jeanne, I hope you're right. If the cone will help him remember, I'll be a happy gal! Somehow, I think his stubborn streak will win in the end.

Derek & Missy, the Havs are definitely curious, but they don't mess with him much anyway. Martha is the bold one. If I tell Simba to get down from ___, she will run over and herd him out of the room, and send him to his bed. She's the only one who can get away with putting him in his place. Anytime I sternly say "Simba!", Martha's on her way to do the job. She's only looking at him from a distance now. I think she knows he isn't well.

Kara, Laurie, and Cathy, thank you for the well wishes.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Aww What an embarassing pic! Moooooooooooooom. You know cats get so humiliated when you catch them at their worst! :boink: 

I hope the little guy heals quickly. Rufus tells me that wearing a cone is NOT fun!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly,

Your Simba sounds like one frisky kitty!!! My kitties have always been alowed to go outside as our backyard is enclosed and faces all the other enclosed backyards, but since they've all been fixed at around 6 months, they don't even have any desire to wonder, much less get in a fight. Tinker just goes out on the deck and enjoys the sun. 

I hope Simba stays out of trouble.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ahaha..that's awesome..

If he were Sinatra he'd go for the sympathy escape. Probably put his paw in there like it was 'stuck' and then hop around until I took it off to free him...

He's done that a few times with his tag collar..chews on it then acts like his lower jaw is stuck...even though it's not. Then he runs away. lol... darn if I don't have a smart cat. I'm still teaching Capote the word 'outside' ...Sinatra knows already that 'outside' means time to try for an escape!


----------

